# Where are the S2 evaluations



## Shulenjnel (Feb 25, 2008)

I will be buying a new bow soon and I'm down to the Mathews Drenalin or S2. I've shot the Dren, DXT and S2 and really like the S2. However, the Bowtech Guardian is doing so well in the side by side reviews that I think I sould consider it as well. Trouble is, one shop in town that sells Bowtechs flat out ignored me for 15 mintues and the other hasn't been very helpful either. One of the two shops that sells Mathews has been awesome to work with. I guess my decision between Mathews or Bowtech has been made based on local service available. (I have a 25 yr old Bear Whitetail II and a Bear recurve that is as old, so the current technology is new to me. The extra service is really helpful.)

On the S2, everyone says it is exactly like the Switchback, except the camo. I've also read that the S2 is lighter, has a slight change in the cam and the riser is a bit longer. That said, it would sure be great to see it in a review. Sure Mathews is pushing their new technoloy, but come on, the folks on AT say the S2 is a great bow. Let's hear some more about it! 

The SB did great in the 2005 reviews and the SXT blew away the 2006 reviews that I've read. 

Does anyone know the real differences between the S2 and the Switchback? 

Nelson Shulenberger


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

SWITCHBACKIBO Rating 
318 fps (Approx) 
Cam(s) 
StraightLine Perimeter-Weighted C1 Cam 
Draw Weight 
40, 50, 60, 70 lbs. 
Draw Length 
26" - 30" with Half Sizes from 26 1/2" - 29 1/2" 
Axle to Axle Length 
33" (Approx) 
Brace Height 
7" (Approx) 
Riser Length 
25 1/2" (Approx) 
Physical Weight 
4.34 lbs (Approx)


Mathews S2
IBO Rating 
318 fps (Approx) 
Cam(s) 
StraightLine C1 Cam 
Draw Weight 
40, 50, 60, 70 lbs. 
Draw Length 
25" - 30" with 25 1/2" - 29 1/2" available 
Axle to Axle Length 
33" (Approx) 
Brace Height 
7" (Approx) 
Riser Length 
25 1/2" (Approx) 
Physical Weight 
4.25 lbs (Approx)

According to the spec's, not a whole lot of difference! Personally I would just buy a Switchback and Save some $$$.$$


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

*s2 is the switchback re-dressed*

well when talking with a service tech at mathews asked him the difference from s2 to switchback he told me the camo and re- designed idler. idler the same size as SB. Basically NO real meaningful differences. This is not personal opinion this is what the mathews customer service tech told me.


----------

